# Bosch TCA5201 stuck on Service Program



## Hydra1704 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, i have a Bosch TCA 5201 (Siemens TK53009 equivalent, i guess) it stays stuck on the service program (Power button and S red light blinking) when i press the power button, the motor turn on clockwise direction (seen from the side where the brewing unit goes) and then the "Tooth" of the drive coupling get stuck under the plastic support of the spring of the drainage valve (See picture). All this with the brewing unit removed, if i insert the brewing unit back on, the motor tries to do a little turn but stays blocked, since it turn clockwise direction and the brewing unit is already turned all the way at clockwise direction, and in this position, the brewing unit can be tuned only at counterclockwise direction. After that when i try to remove the brewing unit, i need to use a bit of force, and I'm not able to put it back on. I made some "test" (always without brewing unit) and everytime i turn on the machine, the motor turn only at clockwise direction and never at counterclockwise (in order to catch and press down the drainage valve), that's the only movement that the motor does. The water pump and the grinder doesn't turn on in all this process. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

NO experience of you issue or your machine....

Is the white arm in the spindle in the wrong location as it spindle was in position A and arm fitted in B looks like it can fit in 3 possible positions on that spindle?


----------



## Hydra1704 (Dec 9, 2020)

HDAV said:


> NO experience of you issue or your machine....
> 
> Is the white arm in the spindle in the wrong location as it spindle was in position A and arm fitted in B looks like it can fit in 3 possible positions on that spindle?


 The white arm is fitted in the right position I guess, i looked on some videos on YouTube, and it looks like it has to be positioned that way. I guess that the problem is the way the spindle rotate, probably in the wrong way, i guess it should rotate in the other way and the white arm should press and slide down the drain valve. Sadly the spindle is rotating always on the same way (clockwise) and so the white arm reach the plastic support and stays blocked that way as the picture shows. In a working machine should turn in the other way too, can't find from where the issue is coming. Any help is appreciated.


----------

